
Some prime numbers are illegal in the United States - sogen
http://kottke.org/16/05/some-prime-numbers-are-illegal-in-the-united-states
======
qubex
If _P_ is illegal, is “add 1 to ( _P_ -1)” also illegal?

~~~
dllthomas
The only reasonable answer is "yes."

